# Dog kills 280 chickens



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://thumbnet.net/wire/headlines/05286_Loose_dog_kills_280_chickens_at_Port_Austin_farm_171842.php


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

They should euthanize the dog's owner, not the dog.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How sad! No words to describe how awful that must have been.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

120 Layer and 160 organic meat birds.

$25 each layer for POL replacement.
$4 a lb on the meat birds,Based on average of 6 lbs at 8 weeks $24 each chicken rounded up to $25 a chicken.

$7000 loss


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is there any legal action one can do?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I should have read the article before I asked that question! My coffee isn't in yet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!!! I came home one day to find dead chickens everywhere-57 in all-including free range adults and 33 juveniles in grow out pen.The dog warden was concerned about dog licenses,not the fact a dog was running loose and killing my chickens.THEY DID NOTHING!!!Less than 1 week later same dog killed over 60 more chickens at another place.Dog next door killed 7 hens and bit me over 2 month time.At the 3rd one,they said it could be classified as a nuisance dog and they could take it-never happened.When it killed 7th hen and I was bitten still the DOG WARDEN DID NOTHING!!!I now keep loaded guns by the front and back doors and I shoot to kill!!!I can and will protect my flock!!!Neighbors beware!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It all AG up here,so the dog will most likely be euthanized and the owner will have to pay compensation.West side of the state might be different but probably not.


----------

